# Panic attacks after eating



## trojanfan (Nov 27, 2004)

Lunch seems to be the worst for me. Immediately after eating I get explosive stools. I can almost talk myself into this even thinking about lunch. I panic about where I am going to find a restroom, I get bloated, have a lot of gas and basically freak out. Have had spastic colon, IBS d for almost 30 years. If I have to go to the bathroom more than once after eating I worry about what my coworkers are thinking. Can anyone relate?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

If you get your anxiety under control your IBS will go mostly away. Mine has I use Buspar and Donnatal. These medications have given me my life back.


----------



## trojanfan (Nov 27, 2004)

That was the chicken/egg question I have always had about IBS. Is the IBS causing the anxiety or does the anxiety cause the IBS?


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

The anxiety causes the IBS







) Big time! Treat it and you will feel almost zero symptoms and can get on with your life.My story - http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/ultimatebb.php...c;f=17;t=000155


----------



## rrobin (Sep 8, 2004)

Got to love if you type a smiley it shows up red like above?!


----------

